# Windows tablet



## Crusty (17/12/15)

I downloaded BeerSmith 2 to my windows stream 8 tablet & having a problem with the recipe design page. The mash tab fails to highlight but the rest of the tabs work fine. Downloaded recipes from the cloud are fine but adding a new recipe is giving me grief with the mash tab. Anyone else having issues with BS2 on a tablet. Suggestions welcome.


----------



## Moad (18/12/15)

Haven't used it on a tablet, the BS forum might be the best place to ask mate


----------



## zeggie (18/12/15)

I used a el cheapo Windows tablet about a year ago with Beersmith and had issues, can't remember if it was this one.

Suggest just using a laptop sorry. That's what I ended up doing.


----------



## earle (18/12/15)

I recently got a Pendo windows 8 tablet for $99 - low specs but it does have the full version of windows, not the cut-back version that some cheap windows tablets have. Have used beermith on it with no probs but will try to remember to have a look at the mash tab later when I'm home.


----------



## Crusty (18/12/15)

Thanks guys.
I got a quick response from Brad Smith & stupid me failed to recognize that the default recipe design sheet was set to extract & that won't allow for editing via the mash tab. Selecting all grain fixed it.
Working as it should.
Cheers guys.


----------

